# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Birds

## turaco

My feathered friends at work place  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RRG

Those are beautiful Gan! Especially that neon-blue bird.

If you don't mind me asking, what do you do? Do you work at the zoo or something?

----------


## turaco

Yap, That blue bird is a Spangled Cotinga, South American bird. Do come to Singapore one day & I'll be glad to tour you around the Singapore Jurong Birdpark  :Very Happy:

----------


## zoothefreak

Wow you work at the Birdpark!!!  :Jump for joy:  I really envy U!!!

----------


## louislkl

*Bro Turaco , Mind if i ask how can i get myself to work in a zoo ... any info as in what cert i should go into or where can i find such infomations ? Asking for a friend of mine who really wants to work with animals , you know you know ... animals lover ...  Thanks in advance ....*

----------


## zoothefreak

A degree in Zoology I think  :Smile: 

heh heh I used to take a lot of modules in Animal Behaviour to use up my cross fac mods back in school... it was superb... I wanted to be a Zoo Keeper when I was a kid among other professions which also included superhero and rock star  :Smile:

----------


## louislkl

> A degree in Zoology I think 
> 
> heh heh I used to take a lot of modules in Animal Behaviour to use up my cross fac mods back in school... it was superb... I wanted to be a Zoo Keeper when I was a kid among other professions which also included superhero and rock star


*Is there any private schoold having this degree ? Mind introducing it to me ? WHAT ... a superhero ? If you happen to find this degree , please let me know ... i might want to join you man .... Ahahahaha .....*

----------


## zoothefreak

not too sure about private schools locally... a friend of mine graduated from a University in New Zealand with a bachelors in Zoology though and she's working at the Singapore Zoo now...

----------


## louislkl

> not too sure about private schools locally... a friend of mine graduated from a University in New Zealand with a bachelors in Zoology though and she's working at the Singapore Zoo now...


*OMG ... Private school in singapore is already so expensive , guess i need not think about overseas ... wahaha .... thanks for the infomations bro ....*

----------


## Shrimptastic

WOW! I love these birds! Can i have one please? lols... only joking

----------


## waterfaller1

Gorgeous birds!! I keep a pair of Red Legged Honeycreepers, also from South America. Thank you for sharing them.

----------


## wllm33

wonderful pictures.
should start a few threads on bird species somebody please.
 :Smile:

----------

